# Perdido State Park fishing



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Went out right before sunset with the boy saw bunch of bait fish and birds everywhere. It was too windy and to cold but just being out there makes me feel better.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Turk,

Welcome to the forum & thanks for sharing that pic.

catch 'em up.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

great pic!


----------

